# steel pics from the ashtubula river



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well first went to coneot sry cant spell never go thier it sucks even if it is stocked i hate it id not git any thing no one did their the river was a little higher than nomal so aftet about2 hours their i went ashtubula river we got our honey hole their by the ford bridge my hooked on to one but about 2 mins it came off it was about a 20 incher about 10 mins after that i hooked on to one and it turned out to be a male about 23-24 inchs about 4-5 lbs 
we meet a few people while we where there at the ford so we had about5-6 miss or broke off we have pics of mine and of a few other peoples fish here thay are give me a min there we no monsters all about 20-28 inchs


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

here is my steel its about 23-24inchs 4-5 lbs male
















here is a guy named john jana cone we meet him his was a 25-26 inch steel about 5-6 lbs male








here is anouther guy his about 20-22 inch 3-4 lbs male








here is his friend with one its about 20-22 inchs 3-4 lbs female 









here is a guy who caught a bout 5 or 6 here is one female 26-28 inchs 6-7 lbs female not a great pic though


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the steelies. what were u using?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice steel!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i was using a spining cast rod with a fly with a split shot the fly was tiped with maggets other people were useing flys or jigs tiped wwith maggets


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice steel, I almost took a road trip to conneaut and bula today...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

you should have it was a great day


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

wish it was you, would you happen to kno how far away is the ashtubula river from vermilion ohio


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

2 1/2 to 3 hrs ride. 


NO offense to Wish it was you, But try and be a bit careful in picture taking. The back ground and naming spots will leave you looking for a new honey hole next time you head out. Im not trying to bash ya, just trying to protect your fishing spots.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

silverbullit is right about that, when we r on the river fishing for steelhead my uncle wont tell anyone how good we r doing because ppl will crowd u


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

get on 90 east should take about 2 hours to reach ashtabula from vermilion.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

silverbullet said:


> 2 1/2 to 3 hrs ride.
> 
> 
> NO offense to Wish it was you, But try and be a bit careful in picture taking. The back ground and naming spots will leave you looking for a new honey hole next time you head out. Im not trying to bash ya, just trying to protect your fishing spots.


that was just a spot on the river every one knows about ut my honey hole was down river that was when we we heading up right at the ford brige thats the first hole you can see so i dont have to worry about so any spots


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/ashtabula.pdf 
it you look on the map it will say ford by creamer rd thats wear we were fishing right of the ford a lot of people fish or you can go down river their is so meny fish in that river right now if it was just a bit lower water levels we would have slamed them


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thanx ezbite


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... You can not park at the ford Period its posted, if I see a vehicle there I will report it as tresspassing. The landowners who ownboth sides of the creek are really upset with the public being discrepectfull to there lands, either by car doors slammin in the early morning hours, loud anglers, or the remnants of trash along the shore line. The Ash is not stocked with fish, and that is not a secret. You did the one worst thing in the world placing a report about it and with pictures; if the landowners post there property we will all know what pushed them over the edg. You have enlightened the fishing masses about a specific spot to fish, and the public will come from as far as Pittsburg I hope you enjoy the crowd you helped create! If you like to email me thats fine 
steelheader007athotmail.com to discuss this further.


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> ... You can not park at the ford Period its posted, if I see a vehicle there I will report it as tresspassing. The landowners who ownboth sides of the creek are really upset with the public being discrepectfull to there lands, either by car doors slammin in the early morning hours, loud anglers, or the remnants of trash along the shore line. The Ash is not stocked with fish, and that not secret. You did the one worst thing in the world placing a report about it with pictures, and if the landowners post there property we will all know why. You have enlightened the fishing public about a specific spot to fish, and the masses will come from as far as Pittsburg I hope you enjoy the crowd you helped create!


I totally agree here. I had been hearing about the problems with people being abnoxious or littering at the ford and it breaks my heart. This is a beautiful place and I hope someone can contact an admin to maybe get this deleted. Not to take away from your catch, mate, but your doing a lot more harm than good.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... a butthead about it .. but I really just want to right a wrong here and make ppl understand that I'm not taking away from there fish they are nice, but we all just need to excersize better judgement on things.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2005)

Boy, i am going to try that spot tomorrow thanks for the post and the new spot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

come on guys, give the kid a break. im sure if you would have caught those fish you to would be proud to show them. i myself, brothers and friends have known of ford bridge area for years.... if you look at the odnr ashtabula river map you will see it there to. from the looks of those pictures i see at least 5 different people there that day and that was before the "post".. its not a secret..hasnt been for years..im not tring to start an arguement im just saying its not a secret honey hole, lots of people do know of it.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

ezbite said:


> come on guys, give the kid a break. im sure if you would have caught those fish you to would be proud to show them. i myself, brothers and friends have known of ford bridge area for years.... if you look at the odnr ashtabula river map you will see it there to. from the looks of those pictures i see at least 5 different people there that day and that was before the "post".. its not a secret..hasnt been for years..im not tring to start an arguement im just saying its not a secret honey hole, lots of people do know of it.


Its going to be like fishing rocky river now.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Is this not the stealhead forum where you are to talk about where , how , on what bait you caught youre fish on, if you wish to let the fine folks on this site know. Threaten to call the cops thats lame


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

if the people live there who own the lands you fish have it posted to no parking you are breaking the law, or do I have it backwards?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

hey steelheader007 The guy caught some nice fish he wanted to share info. 
So get off his case. The way I see you been here since april of 04 and only 293 post. Loks to be you like to read but don't want to help. Yes it is a problem with people doing stuff to shut down the fishing spots. But back off. I will share info on here and do not have porblems with it. Did you join this forum for sharing info and or just catch more fish.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

....I wont have to! Point taken, and this will be the last post from me on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Have fun reading.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Not going to get in a p$%^&*(^ contest with anyone here you go call the the cops if you want to. The people who live there must not care to much or they would be calling.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Steelheader is trying to make the point that if you don't take care of the resource, it will be lost or ruined for a lot of people. Maybe Steelheader could have been more subtle, but advertising a spot that is off limits doesn't help the river access situation. I don't think Wish It Was You had bad intentions, but maybe he just didn't think through or doesn't understand the impact highlighting a specific spot might have.

Nice catch WIWY.

Also, the number of posts doesn't indicate the quality of information shared. 

Joel


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just think it was one of his spots and he is making threats so not as many people go there.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

I under stand completely .But if people are parking & fishing there the home owner must not be to worried or they would more persistance about the parking /fishing and they would be calling the cops .


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> i just think it was one of his spots and he is making threats so not as many people go there.



I rarely fish there, and if I do I dont park next to the no parking signs ...

woops I lied .. lol .. Now this will be the last post by me on this Thread...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Hay wiwy nice fish congrat's


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I just want to clarify one thing about this whole debate.

The landowners on this particular section of river have called the police in the past, and they do have a real problem with people fishing there. Now I'm not saying any of that is right or wrong. But those same landowners have frequent meetings with the Ohio Division of Wildlife about what to do with all the fishermen walking through their property, leaving garbage, staring in their front windows, parking across their driveways. I work for the Division of Wildlife, so I have heard exactly what goes on at these meetings from the people who attended them.

It might sound crazy, but that ford is privately owned. And steelheader007 is correct, the entire area is posted and technically fishermen are trespassing. Luckily for them, the landowners haven't done much about it yet, but that will be changing very soon. They recently had another meeting, and this time there were talks of very drastic changes. In fact, it sounds like since that ford is privately owned, the owner of it can legally have it demolished as long as they receive a permit from the Corps of Engineers. 

And of course the Ashtabula has some steelhead in it. It gets a small stray run just like every other river and creek attached to Lake Erie. That's no secret! But I think everyone should certainly use some discretion when posting pictures and reports about specific areas, especially when the areas are not public park lands or designated fishing areas. If these privately owned areas receive any more pressure, and the wrong kind of fishermen are starting to show up (i.e. litterbugs, etc.), then the land owners can choose to shut down access completely. Everyone has seen what happened to many stretches of Pennsylvania's steelhead rivers, right? There are entire stretches that have chains across the river to keep people from entering. I just hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Very nice post Tusc. RiverRafter05.
One of the more informative and well thought out posts I have read in a long time!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

man i sorry if i have made people mad i was just posting to show my fish and some people wanted to know that place an i have not seen any sighns but i have not looked for sighns sry people i guess i wont be posting stuff like that any more i dont want any problems


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Np dude, I think everyone on this site knows your intentions were good. We all love to see pics and I'm happy you chose to show off some fine catches. Those first 2 shots were especially good - you with your fish and no way someone could tell where you were. I hope you keep posting and contributing!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

It seems like the people that fish(ed) that ford have already crossed the line if the landowners are talking about "drastic changes." I'm pretty sure Wish's post and pics aren't what's going to ruin the availability to fish there- seems like the a-holes that fished it in the past and left the trash and what else already ruined it for everyone else. 

If anything, his post and the responses that followed brought attention to the fact that the land is indeed private property and people are fortunate they even get to fish there, and that opportunity is slipping away unless people change their behavior. Hopefully the 'lurkers' who read this site will see that they are trespassing and either stay away or use more discretion when fishing that area. 

I just think to bash someone posting a successful day of fishing- who may not know the politics of what's going on there- is unfair. Instead of jumping on him about posting use some discretion and make an intelligent post like Tusc. did. This sight is supposed to promote fishing, not discourage people from doing so- and when you bash someone who obviously did not know he was making a 'mistake' and just wanted to share his catch, well you're not exactly encouraging him. Nice fish Wish!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Just to clarify- I agree with not posting exact spots in pics, I'm just saying when someone does by mistake, goes easy on them and politely explain it.


ddd


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

trout fisherman have a reputation for being very secretive and not wanting to give away any information...I didn't believe this until i first started steelheeding and my buddies dad was telling us some spots...Now keep in mind his dad is prolly about 50 and will prolly never go wading up by cleveland again...but he was still hesitant to give away some of his holes....Now like all stereotypes they are not always true...But this one is pretty close...I don't think the kid did anything wrong...And if it is private property and the owners have had problems in the past...so be it...there are plenty of other places to fish...Absolutely no one should be fishing on private property anyways at least without permission...If they did calls the cops and chase out all the rif-raf think about how much better the fishing would be for those of us that would ask the homeowners for written permission...(i have never been there and will never go there just my 2 cents)


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Man, I heard some stories about the steelhead guys but I checked out this steelhead forum and everyone seemed pretty helpful, until this post. I know you shouldn't give out particular spots and show too much background in pics. I don't do it because it may be someone elses "honey hole" also. The area seems like it is a pretty popular spot to begin with. He has pics of 4 or 5 different people besides him, to say the least, its not virgin water. I understand it may be private property and the problems that go with that, but it sure as heck don't seem private. Ease up on the guy, he just wanted to show some pics.

BTW, I didn't know that someone could privately own a dam on a public waterway. I am sure that river is able to navigated by a canoe or kayak. That would cause problems for the boating community seeing how a landowner may own the shore access and land under the water but doesnt own the water itself. How does someone in a canoe get by without trespassing? I find it hard to believe that it is privately owned and not in someway maintained by the govt. I am sure it was put there for a reason too so I doubt the corp of engineers would destory it, even it was privately own and they wanted it taken out.

Jake


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ya iwill keep posting but try not ot show spots unless pmed i do know some about politics but not every thing


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wish it was you... you did nothing wrong. nice fish..


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i dont think i did any thing wrong but i did break the law bu ti did not know thxs every one who stood up for me and thxs to the person how told me its breaking the law


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Tusc.RiverRafter05 said:


> I just want to clarify one thing about this whole debate.
> 
> The landowners on this particular section of river have called the police in the past, and they do have a real problem with people fishing there. Now I'm not saying any of that is right or wrong. But those same landowners have frequent meetings with the Ohio Division of Wildlife about what to do with all the fishermen walking through their property, leaving garbage, staring in their front windows, parking across their driveways. I work for the Division of Wildlife, so I have heard exactly what goes on at these meetings from the people who attended them.
> 
> ...



Tusc.RiverRafter05

Great Post !!!!.....GLAD YOU POSTED


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

WIWY
I give credit for admitting you did something wrong (fishing on private property without knowing). Takes a big man to do that and not try to keep defending a position you don't believe in anymore.

Joel


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Do all the people that criticized Wish You Were Here for posting the pictures have permission from the landowner to fish that spot, since as was pointed out, it is private property?


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

O.k. so when you walk the river you have permission from all the land owners who property you cross,when you leave the park property are you not tresspassing, pipe brigde, uniroyale , trailer park,big concrete thingy etc.posted or not tresspassing is tresspassing. I will not go on posted property I have alittle more respect then that, we all have gone where we dont have permission not to say its right .


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

kfish said:


> O.k. so when you walk the river you have permission from all the land owners who property you cross,when you leave the park property are you not tresspassing, pipe brigde, uniroyale , trailer park,big concrete thingy etc.. I will not go on posted property I have alittle more respect then that, we all have gone where we dont have permission not to say its right .


 
kfish..great point 
True ....we all have gone where we dont have permission not to say its right .I try and get permission slips mainly where I am going to be fishing , it would be impossible to get permission for EVERY tract of land ...like you said... posted or not tresspassing is tresspassing , A few of the spots I have permission to fish I access right from the land owners property and then obtain permission from ajoining land owners if possible , I do not fish "posted property" unless I have permission . , most I have approached will not sign a permission slip but they will give you a verbal ok , most people will tell me just No riding 4-wheelers !!! ... I tell them I will only be WALKING in the stream and thank them for there permission 

Fish On !!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i kinda wish i would have never posted this i only expexted about 10-15 max and what i am at like 50 sry i must piss some people of about this post i guess i ll try to git permisson and if i do i will post that i did cant show a pic cause peoplemight copy and print it out like some people would say lets just for git this thread man i dont want any problems here


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I got my ass chewed out on the chagrin last year for trying to fish the bend just south on I90, but i had no clue it was private property because it ran up to the highway. Food for thought, there are the same problems happening in PA but there is a motion up for vote were all anglers could gain access on all streams public or private as long as they remain between the high water marks on both sides of the stream. If it passes, as long as your within those boundaries all river access will be granted. That would be sweet considering they have the best fishery for steelhead possibly in this country.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Food for thought- If you all did not like him posting his pics then why keep posting??? PM him you are just bumping the thread up to the top so more people view it...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Food for thought- If you all did not like him posting his pics then why keep posting??? PM him you are just bumping the thread up to the top so more people view it...


my thoughts exactly about #19 of this thread. its nice to see everyone being so supportive of our younger fishing friends.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can also fish privite land if you have a raft you just have to stay off dry land.My raft can float on little over 2 inches of water which helps alot on the shallows..


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> I got my ass chewed out on the chagrin last year for trying to fish the bend just south on I90, but i had no clue it was private property because it ran up to the highway. Food for thought, there are the same problems happening in PA but there is a motion up for vote were all anglers could gain access on all streams public or private as long as they remain between the high water marks on both sides of the stream. If it passes, as long as your within those boundaries all river access will be granted. That would be sweet considering they have the best fishery for steelhead possibly in this country.


 Well the BEST in the country is a little high the Deschutes river in Oregon, Sauk river in Washington are the best in the west. The east you have Two Head river and the Manistee in Michigan and the Grand river in Ohio and then the Elk Creek in Pa . PA is good but their are alot better.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

This would hurt the fish more than any thing. Yes it would be good for tha anglers but for the fish it would hurt the Hatchery. It would take away the places the fish could hide and relax.This resource we call Steelhead fishing has to be more about the fish than the fisherman.Just my thought's


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with your thoughts, but by no means do i put the grand river next to elk, and i am well aware of the fishing outside of this area especially in the west and michigan, but i will have to say we have it pretty good. I am speaking for the 95% of people who find the public access points and fish the most common holes, which are too lazy to walk a river to search out knew spots. Catch and release also preserves the fishery as well, some sections of the river my still be leased out limiting fish as wel, but dont forget just because you see a pool of 200 fish doesnt mean any of them will hit.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

just to let every one know all fish were put back


----------

